# Germany- Bundesliga 06-08 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Betmaniac (Feb 3, 2009)

*Cotbus - Hoffenheim *

i wan to say Hoffenheim going to whin butt i dont.
because if Vedad Ibisevic  and Chinedu Obasi is realy injured than it's very wrong to play for Hoffenheim 
Butt it's to early to say whe seal sea what going to happen it's to soon for a pick one of them.

Good luck from The Netherlands


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, I didnt watch Hoffenheim last week but they won so probably they can win again without their best players.
Surely if you find good odds why not try


----------



## Betmaniac (Feb 3, 2009)

yes whe can play butt i'm going to whait first thil the mac day maybe ods drop down butt it's the safest


----------



## danyy (Feb 3, 2009)

I see one "yummy" away win for Hamburger probably.
Perhaps i will try that.


----------

